# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  gljive i dojenje

## Pooh

Patronazna mi je rekla da za vrijeme dojenja ne bih smjela jesti gljive (i jos svasta...). 
Da li ima nesto u tome ili se mogu jesti?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ovo prvi puta čujem.
Mi beremo gljive, jela sam ih u trudnoći i tijekom dojenja. Naravno, još tisuću puta provjerene, sve je išlo na knjišku provjeru. Ja sam se vodila time da je riječ o 'šumskom mesu' punom proteina i D-vitamina.
Uzgajane ne jedem, možda je patronažna mislila na uzgojene (kojima možda nešto dodavaju za brži rast).

A što je to još svašta?
Dojilje mogu jesti sve, OSIM onoga što ne paše bebi, ali to se događa ponekad i s određenim namirnicama. Ja sam od početka jela i svježe voće i mahunarke i... gljive.

----------


## Pooh

Ma pola toga sam zaboravila,  jer i ja mislim da treba sve jesti. Samo me je zanimalo ovo za gljive.
Znaci ti ipak ne bi jela npr. sampinjone...

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Ja sam ih jela...

[quote]Uzgajane ne jedem, možda je patronažna mislila na uzgojene (kojima možda nešto dodavaju za brži rast).


> po principu dodavanja nečega za brži rast ne bi smjela jesti nikakvo voće i povrće iz dućana.

----------


## Sanela-Naja

opet ne znam kvotati..sorite

----------


## kajsa

ja sam jela gljive u trudnoći i sad kad dojim. nisam čula ništa loše o gljivama.

ali kod prehrane djece, djeci se gljive daju dosta kasno. evo sad su izbačene iz jelovnika vrtića. možda je patronažna pobrkala malo

----------


## LIMA

Mene baš danas brat pita "Jesi li znala da ne smiješ jesti gljive dok dojiš?" ja ostala  :shock: . Navodno sadrže neke toksine koji se (kao i svi toksini) izlučuju kroz mlijeko a uništavaju djetetu jetru. To je jedna od onih namirnica što su dobre za odrasle ali nisu za djecu.

----------


## LIMA

Eh, da, još nešto, kad sam bila trudna rekli su mi da smijem jesti gljive iz uzgoja ali ne šumske. To sam mu spomenula a on je rekao da je to zato što su kod šumskih gljiva ti toksini jači. (Ja sam mislila da je to zato jer šumske mogu biti otrovne  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Tiwi

Koliko je meni poznato, ne bi trebalo jesti gljive. Isto kao ni tunu u trudnoći.

Okej, postoje i žene koje u trudnoći piju, puše i kajjaznam, ali meni to nikad nije bio ikskjuz za fine umake od gljiva ili salatu s tunom.. ajmeeeee sad bi to jeeelllllaaaaaa... ubićuse   :Laughing:

----------


## mišura

Ja sam dvaput jela šampinjone od kad dojim, i oba je puta Josip imao grčeve. Da li od njih ili se potrefilo ne znam, al ih više neću jesti!

----------


## kajsa

ma ja mislim da je ta fama o gljivama nešto slično kao i zelena salata. 
mislim da se sve može jesti, ali nekim bebama određena hrana smeta, nekom salata, nekom gljive, a evo mojoj bebi smeta kravlje mlijeko, soja i jaja.   :Razz:  

evo o gljivama se već pisalo:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...light=gljiv%2A

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...light=gljiv%2A

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Meni je ovo što se tiče teških metala malo previše. Ako ima teških metala u toj mjeri u Lici i Gorkom Kotaru (od tud jedem gljive) da njihovo taloženje u gljivama postaje opasno, onda stvarno ne znam više što ćemo jesti... Znam da su na kraju prehrambenog lanca, ali ipak...

----------


## Ana :-)

Ja ih jedem i nikakve promjene nisam vidjela...tipa grčeva i sl, tako da ih namjeravam jesti i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Meni je ovo što se tiče teških metala malo previše. Ako ima teških metala u toj mjeri u Lici i Gorkom Kotaru (od tud jedem gljive) da njihovo taloženje u gljivama postaje opasno, onda stvarno ne znam više što ćemo jesti... Znam da su na kraju prehrambenog lanca, ali ipak...


Pa nije bilo riječi o teškim metalima, nego o toksinima (= otrovima).

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam mislila zbog usporedbe s tunom da je riječ o teškim metalima. O kojim toksinima je riječ? Onima u nejestivim gljivama, onima termolabilnima u jestivim gljivama ili nekim trećima?

----------


## dutka_lutka

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...50a0fc9024fde9




> U časopisu za mame i tate Lisa Moje dijete izdano dana 27.10.2003. br. 11 pod naslovom Opasnost od gljiva, djeca ne smiju bar do 7 godine probati gljive-naravno misli se na bilo kakve jestive. i to ne samo smanjenjem imuniteta i pogoršanjem ekoloških uvjeta već i stoga što 
> "otrovne tvari kao štp su mauskarin, muskaridin, bufotein, aktivne tvari s toksičnim svojstvima (npr. kolin) , teški metali i još mnoge druge, kad dospiju u dječji organizam mogu izazvati teže poremećaje u radu jetre i bubrega. to često dovodi ili do trajnog invaliditeta ili smrti.... dijete se može otrovati ne samo svježim, nego i sušenim i ukiseljenim gljivama." 
> "Naime, jestive gljive stajanjem mogu postati otrovne. otrovni su raspadni produkti njihovih bjelančevina. to su ptomaini koi dovode do akutnih otrovanja.inkubacija je vrlo kratkai dijete počinje povrćata već nakon sat,dva...općenito je dobro znati da se jela s gljivama nikad ne smiju jesti odstajala, niti se smiju podgrijavati.simptomi trovanja javljaju se paraleleno s probacljanjem u želučano-crijevnom sustavu kad se toksini gljiva počinju izlučivati iz organizma preko bubrega i jetre (upravo se jetra bezuspješno pokušava boriti s otrovima iz gljiva)"

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ma znam da ne smiju djeca, prvenstveno zbog probave proteina, ali topic je naslovljen kao Gljive i dojenje.

Hvala na informacijama, dutka_lutka.

----------


## bobaibeba

> Ja sam dvaput jela šampinjone od kad dojim, i oba je puta Josip imao grčeve. Da li od njih ili se potrefilo ne znam, al ih više neću jesti!


I ja isto ovako dok sam skužila da mu je to od gljiva!I to je imao stravične grčeve oba puta u 5 ujutro,vrištao je nenormalno.I odonda ih više nisam jela i više ikada nije tako regirao.E sad jel od gljiva,valjda je!

----------


## diva7

grčevi od šampinjona...i nama se već dva puta desilo...mislim da nije slučajno. Dok dojim sigurno ih više neću jesti.

----------

